

Ask HN: What is the best book that you've ever read on Product Design and UX? - ibsathish

I would rate &#x27;The Simplicity&#x27; by John Maeda (though not essentially for web) followed by Mike Monteiro&#x27;s &#x27;Design is a Job&#x27; of those I&#x27;ve read.<p>Would love to hear from the community on the best Web Product Design  and UX books that emphasize on minimalism.<p>Thanks.
======
aj_mihalic
Lean UX by O'Reilly Media \- This is a good read for a better understanding of
the lean UX principles but seems to focus on teams with a few more resources
than a startup. However, many of the principles can work within a startup if
adjusted to account for it.

[http://www.amazon.com/Lean-UX-Applying-Principles-
Experience...](http://www.amazon.com/Lean-UX-Applying-Principles-
Experience/dp/1449311652/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393675270&sr=8-1&keywords=lean+ux)

Don't Make Me Think by Steve Krug \- This is one of my favcorites. Steve
challenges you to really think about how you are building a product (mostly
web) so that your users have the most frictionless experience possible and
ensureing that things are made obvious to them.

[http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Make-Think-Revisited-
Usability/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Make-Think-Revisited-
Usability/dp/0321965515/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393675300&sr=8-1&keywords=dont+make+me+think)

Why We Buy by Paco Underhill \- This book isn't so much about web or digital
focused UX as it is for physical space. Specifically, retail. It gives you
great insight into the thought processes behind consumers and how some stores
take this into account when designing their own store layouts. Very
interesting read for any UX Designer.

[http://www.amazon.com/Why-We-Buy-Shopping--Updated-
Internet/...](http://www.amazon.com/Why-We-Buy-Shopping--Updated-
Internet/dp/1416595244/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393675352&sr=8-1&keywords=why+we+buy)

Storytelling for User Experience by Whitney Quesenbery & Kevin Brooks \- This
one I grabbed tidbits of useful info out of here and there. Gives you a better
understanding on just how to better build user stories for your product as
well as usability testing etc.

[http://www.amazon.com/Storytelling-User-Experience-
Whitney-Q...](http://www.amazon.com/Storytelling-User-Experience-Whitney-
Quesenbery-
ebook/dp/B004VFUOI8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393675373&sr=8-1&keywords=Storytelling+for+User+Experience)

~~~
ibsathish
Thanks so much.

------
eswat
The Design of Everyday Things by Donald A. Norman
[[http://www.amazon.com/Design-Everyday-Things-Donald-
Norman/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Design-Everyday-Things-Donald-
Norman/dp/0465067107)]

Designed for Use: Create Usable Interfaces for Applications and the Web by
Lukas Mathis [[http://www.amazon.com/Designed-Use-Create-Interfaces-
Applica...](http://www.amazon.com/Designed-Use-Create-Interfaces-Applications-
ebook/dp/B00FAXNM5M/)]

Don’t Make Me Thing by Steve Krug would have been my third.

I don’t believe any of these emphasize minimalism, and I’m not sure what help
you’re looking for in that regard?

------
SixSigma
The Humane Interface, Jeff Raskin

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Humane_Interface](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Humane_Interface)

